# Monstergulf



## hamish8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi

I have recently moved to Dubai and registered with the Monstergulf website.

After registering I was contacted by someone who stated they work for Monster and that they would distribute my CV to potential employers for a fee.

Does anyone else have any experience with this?
Has anyone been offered a job this way?

It seems dodge to me, I contacted monstergulf and they assured me I could proceed with the payment.

Thanks


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a con and illegal in the UAE. Double check the email you responded to when contacting monstergulf, it will be part of the con too.


----------



## hamish8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thought it was a con, but the reply did come from info at monstergulf.
I've pasted a copy of their reply below, they appear to know it is going on? 



Thank you for contacting Monster.

As per your email, we would like to confirm that Mr. Sailesh Goud is a member of our Career Advisor team of Monster com and you can go ahead with the paid service which makes your job search process much easier and faster.

If you need any further assistance, please contact us
Thanks & Regards,
Client Relations Team


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like he does work for them http://www.yatedo.com/p/Sailesh+Goud/normal/b4986c0aa37abe871737314972dd572c


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe Monster have introduced a new product or feature then. Personally speaking, I still wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## hamish8 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I won't be taking up the offer!


----------

